# TaylorMade or not made as the case may be!!!



## mistymoo (Jul 26, 2014)

What is the problem with TaylorMade? ordered custom fit clubs 18th June time 10 days to 2 weeks, still waiting.
Contacted area manager told new computer system was a problem would let me know by end of week when I would get them, that was a week and a half ago.....very very poor service. Contemplating canceling them


----------



## chris661 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 

Where did you order them from? In my experience most of the problems with custom fit actually come from the retailer.


----------



## mistymoo (Jul 26, 2014)

No the guys at affordable golf were fine they gave me the number for the area manager.



chris661 said:



			Hi and welcome to the forum. 

Where did you order them from? In my experience most of the problems with custom fit actually come from the retailer.
		
Click to expand...

l


----------



## DCB (Jul 26, 2014)

mistymoo said:



			No the guys at affordable golf were fine they gave me the number for the area manager.


l
		
Click to expand...

Very slopey shoulders on their part me thinks  I'd be knocking on Affordable Golfs door and asking then to either get y clubs or if they can't swing it with TaylorMade, I'd be asking for my money back and looking elsewhere.

if you ordered in mid June TM will surely have a new model out by the time they arrive at this rate


----------



## Ethan (Jul 26, 2014)

You have a contract with the retailer, not TM. Get on the retailer's case.

Delays usually occur because the retailer didn't order when they said they did, or the club components are in short supply, say when a hot new model has just been released.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. As others have said get onto the retailer, ask for a definite date or you want the money back.


----------



## hovis (Jul 26, 2014)

I can confirm that two weeks ago tm had a computer black out whilst they switched over to their new computer system. They have promised that all order back logs will be cleared by and upto the end of the month


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2014)

hovis said:



			I can confirm that two weeks ago tm had a computer black out whilst they switched over to their new computer system. They have promised that all order back logs will be cleared by and upto the end of the month
		
Click to expand...

Not a Fujitsu one??


----------



## colint (Jul 27, 2014)

As others have said the contract is with the retailer but it's clear the problem is that the retailer can't get the clubs from TM. Not really much you can do if you're set on those clubs assuming another retailer doesn't have the spec you want in stock. I had a problem with some TM R9 irons a few years ago (the heads hadn't been glues on properly and kept flying off), the retailer sent them back to TM and they were there for weeks, they only pulled their finger out when I started posting on their Facebook page about the terrible service (they'd ignored several emails) when suddenly I got a message from the head of customer service (or something similar). It seems they weren't bothered about 1 customer but didn't want bad publicity.

Put me off TM which is a shame because I liked the clubs, still use a TM driver but doubt I'd buy from them again


----------



## markgs (Jul 28, 2014)

DCB said:



			Very slopey shoulders on their part me thinks  I'd be knocking on Affordable Golfs door and asking then to either get y clubs or if they can't swing it with TaylorMade, I'd be asking for my money back and looking elsewhere.

if you ordered in mid June TM will surely have a new model out by the time they arrive at this rate 

Click to expand...

Its funny because its true


----------



## CMAC (Jul 28, 2014)

mistymoo said:



			What is the problem with TaylorMade? ordered custom fit clubs 18th June time 10 days to 2 weeks, still waiting.
Contacted area manager told new computer system was a problem would let me know by end of week when I would get them, that was a week and a half ago.....very very poor service. Contemplating canceling them
		
Click to expand...

have you called the Area Manager again? 

as others have pointed out its the retailer you are contracted with, no-one else.

another common retailer/manufacturer delay issue can be down to the retailer's credit with the manufacturer causing issues ie slow payment etc


----------

